# Arms and Munitions



## Canis-Lupis (Oct 17, 2012)

I am looking for a Rifle-Shotgun combo. I know of the Savage models 24 and newer 42 and like the reviews and idea. The problem is that I cant seem to find anything that isn't single-shot break-action. Does anybody know of a firearm similar to the Savage 42 that can hold multiple rounds/shells? (RELATIVELY cheap and therefore not custom made one of a kind type of thing). Also, any archers out there know of anyplace I can get good quality arrows and/or arrow shafts, bolts, bolt shafts, and arrow/bolt supplies for a good price?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Buy one of the Turkish over and unders and convert the lower barrel.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combination_gun

I've never heard of or seen any configuration of a combination gun (including drillings or vierlings) that wasn't a single shot break action rifle. I guess you might could marry some sort of revolver type mechanism to such a gun, but quality combination guns tend to be very expensive (in the thousands of dollars) other than the survival types like the Springfield Armory M6 which were ~$100 30 years ago.








Quick research shows the M6 range from $400-$900 today. I have handled a M6 and I wasn't impressed. It's a very good gun if you're a pilot who has been shot down and needed to hunt for food. Beyond that, I'd pass since the trigger lever is a bit awkward and you had to pull (or push) a knob on the hammer to select which chamber to fire. For roughly the same money, you can get a Mossberg 12ga and a Ruger 10/22 both of which are much easier to use though much less concealable and neither are foldable like the M6.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've owned a couple of model 24's. I am not impressed with them. The combo guns seem like a good idea but not very practical in the real world.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

hiwall said:


> The combo guns seem like a good idea but not very practical in the real world.


There's also the issue of weight with combination guns. You're carrying around an extra barrel or 2 *all the time.*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Indeed the gun you want DOES exist. It is called the Crossfire MKI. Shotgun on top and semi-auto rifle on the bottom.

http://thespecialistsltd.com/crossfire-mk1










You can also buy SBS shotguns that mount under AR-15's for a similar set up.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Arrows I would keep my eyes on craigslist


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You could take any auto rifle and auto shotgun and a couple of hose clamps to get the combo gun you want. Either the rifle or the shotgun would have to be a left hand model.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> Indeed the gun you want DOES exist. It is called the Crossfire MKI. Shotgun on top and semi-auto rifle on the bottom.
> 
> http://thespecialistsltd.com/crossfire-mk1
> 
> ...


ditto.forgot about the crossfire,is it even still around?

On an odd note,I recently saw a Ruger Challenger mounted under an AR and wondered "why?" :factor10:


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

The AR with the shotgun mounted under, we refer to the shotgun as the master key since we would usually only use it for breaching. It is really just a shotgun with the stock taken off and a mounting bracket mounted to fit on the rifle.

Knights Armament is a great site to hit and look at their setups.










I have thought about getting a semi-auto shotgun and developing my own setup for AR/M-4 + Master Key
Then I wake up and realize I am broke right now.  lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> forgot about the crossfire,is it even still around?


I don't know if they are still manufactured, but they come up from time to time on Gunsamerica and Gunbroker. Someone should redesign it using ultra lightweight materials then chamber it in something like 22mag & .410. You could even use the Kel-Tec PMR 30 round mags. I imagine in 5.56mm and 12ga it's a pretty heavy gun to tote around.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> ditto.forgot about the crossfire,...


Me too, but given it's lack of commercial success, I wonder if it's even worth considering. 
From a Guns Magazine review of the Crossfire:
"I might add that because of its design and its loading, unloading and firing protocols, shooting the Crossfire requires thought and attention to details. Without studying the instructional manual and video, the average person would be challenged to operate it. Even the owner is urged not to disassemble the Crossfire if there's a problem, but to have it serviced by the Customer Service Department, a trained armorer or qualified gunsmith."

Here may be something closer to what you seek: http://www.innogun.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=20&lang=en
Given the German origin, you're probably looking at a very expensive gun.

Mounting a shotgun under an AR seems silly to me *unless you're using the shotgun to breach doors.* Even then, I think I'd rather have a dedicated shotgun for breaching given the breaching muzzle attachments. I also wonder how badly the balance of the AR is thrown off by hanging a shotgun off the barrel.

But if you're willing to spend the money, why not go to a proven system?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would not buy a Crossfire either. I just posted it because I am seem to be a walking gun encyclopedia and the OP asked if such a gun exists (and it does!). A two or three gun battery is better in every way than a gun like that. Plus if something goes wrong you have no gun at all. The OP did not discuss purpose or intent so I would only be guessing.


----------

